# Stihl FS70 TrimCut 31-2



## rjfoster03 (Jul 19, 2014)

I had to buy a new head for my Stihl and the dealer sold me a TrimCut 31-2 head. Not paying that much attention to the actual cutting head, I come to find out that the line feed is a manual line feeder.

Anyone know how to actually feed line OUT when needed? I know that there has to be a better method that to remove the knob that holds the spool in.
Dang picture instructions are a bit vague.


----------



## rjfoster03 (Jul 19, 2014)

*Answering my own question....*

Well, I had time to run by the lawn and garden shop where I purchased the weedeater head to get an idea how to release line on a manual type of trimmer head. The counter sales person that sold me the unit did not know how to adjust line out, so he went to the repair guys and asked for help. 

Seems that you pull the outer ring up and then turn the outer ring to release line. Mystery solved!


----------

